# Kimber rifle for sale



## dparks87 (Sep 24, 2017)

Used Kimber 8400 Montana, .30-06, stainless, with silver Nikon Prostaff 3.5-14x-40 SF BDC. Less than 3 boxes of rounds through it, though I have never shot it. I got it in a trade and added the scope.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

dparks87 said:


> Used Kimber 8400 Montana, .30-06, stainless, with silver Nikon Prostaff 3.5-14x-40 SF BDC. Less than 3 boxes of rounds through it, though I have never shot it. I got it in a trade and added the scope.


Sooo you looking to sell? trade? raffle? Amount?


----------



## dparks87 (Sep 24, 2017)

Dunkem said:


> Sooo you looking to sell? trade? raffle? Amount?


Thinking about selling or trading. Without scope (wasn't on at the time), Cabela's in Rapid City said to ask $1,000 for it.

For trading, there isn't much I need but always willing to see what a person would have.


----------

